# continous shooting photos



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

has anyone seen the comercial where they take led's and make them into shapes and letters using a continous photo camera? im trying to figure out how to do that. well i know how to use the continous shot feature and make the movies, but i would like to know how to blend all the frames into one picture. ive played with the photomerge option in photoshop but it just makes the pics behind the rest disapear. i can only get one or two photos to show up clearly.

if this kind of runs togther or isnt very clear let me know. ill try to clear it up. im just not sure how to explain it very well.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LTS, you got work to do tonight. :rofl:


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

this should clear everything up if i didnt explain correctly. or is this done useing something else?


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

No photo pro here but this is my guess...

Looks more like a long exposure taken on a tripod. Notice how the guy on the left is blurred up to the point where he apparently stopped moving (so he became more defined) but the person with the lights is still moving and still blurry.
All the signs and things around are fairly sharp because they are stationary.


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

you might be rite. it does look like a blended photo though.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> LTS, you got work to do tonight. :rofl:


No kidding....:rofl:

Moved to the Automotive / Photography Forum


----------



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

yup, your rite. i just tested it with my camera. thats exactly what i needed ishnik. thanks


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

77vetteguy said:


> yup, your rite. i just tested it with my camera. thats exactly what i needed ishnik. thanks


You're welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

77vetteguy said:


> this should clear everything up if i didnt explain correctly. or is this done useing something else?


Besides long exposure showing blur with movements, maybe imposing one photo on top of another as well? I think that can be done with a digital camera. In negative film, I think you rewind the negative and expose it again. But digital, anyone wants to chime in?


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

It looks like a zoom blur with long exposure. Essentially, mount the camera on the tripod, focus on something central, set the exposure to 2-5 seconds and as soon as you snap it, zoom in and out with your lense. The thing in the middle will remain focused, but the edges with blur like the pic above.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> Besides long exposure showing blur with movements, maybe imposing one photo on top of another as well? I think that can be done with a digital camera. In negative film, I think you rewind the negative and expose it again. But digital, anyone wants to chime in?


Upscale digital cameras have that feature too.
In the D300, it's called multiple exposures.
You specify how many exposures you want in your series (say N). You also specify if you want auto-gain (let's say YES).
The next N shots are all merged into a single shot and the exposure of each is divided by N, so the final photo is not over exposed. :thumbup:
Very nice for taking shots like a golf swing. 
The problem with long exposure shots is that you can only use that at night and you need a tripod.
And a golf swing sequence would be a total blur in long exposure shots, not evenly spaced shots of the golf club, like when you use the 6 fps continuous shoot mode. :wow:
Did I convince you to upgrade yet, Dave? :rofl:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

some more info that I stumbled upon:

http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/using-the-zoom-effect/


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I was playing around with this concept at night a couple of weeks ago. Here's my not so successful attempt:










Alex


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> Upscale digital cameras have that feature too.
> In the D300, it's called multiple exposures.
> You specify how many exposures you want in your series (say N). You also specify if you want auto-gain (let's say YES).
> The next N shots are all merged into a single shot and the exposure of each is divided by N, so the final photo is not over exposed. :thumbup:
> ...


I want to see if you know how to use it first.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> I want to see if you know how to use it first.


I made one attempt.
I asked daughter to do a dance move for me, where she moves her arms while the rest of her body stays still. Was expecting to see her come out like a hummingbird in mid flight.
It didn't come out too good. 
I set N=6 and auto-gain. But somehow, I couldn't take more than 3 shots at a time. I had to push the button 2 times (3 shots each push). And obviously, in between pushes camera moves. 
I found out later that I had set another programmable option, number of shots per push, to 3. Dammit. Everything in the camera is programmable. It's a 2 edge sword. 

I will try again some day.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Up the exposure time. You don't need continuous shooting, you need one shot with a long exposure. Make sure there isn't a ton of light and tell her to stay as still as possible (except for the arms), up the exposure to about 2-3 secs. If you have a tripod, it'll definitely help.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Desiboy said:


> Up the exposure time. You don't need continuous shooting, you need one shot with a long exposure. Make sure there isn't a ton of light and tell her to stay as still as possible (except for the arms), up the exposure to about 2-3 secs. If you have a tripod, it'll definitely help.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:


Yeah, but I was trying to test drive the multiple exposure feature more than producing an artistic picture.
There's a difference in those techniques.
I wanted to see her with 6 distinct pairs of arms, not one continues blur of arms as a long exposure would have produced.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

ahh gotcha, what camera are you using? Try shooting in RAW mode, generally that'll up the number of continuous shots you can take. Using a tripod will help between shots.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> I made one attempt.
> I asked daughter to do a dance move for me, where she moves her arms while the rest of her body stays still. Was expecting to see her come out like a hummingbird in mid flight.
> It didn't come out too good.
> I set N=6 and auto-gain. But somehow, I couldn't take more than 3 shots at a time. I had to push the button 2 times (3 shots each push). And obviously, in between pushes camera moves.
> ...


You're the kind of guy who buys a M3 and drive it like a Honda Civic. :rofl:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> You're the kind of guy who buys a M3 and drive it like a Honda Civic. :rofl:


Speaking of M3, when are we getting one via ED?


----------

